#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Сквозь снег / Snowpiercer (2013)

## Шавырин

В России могло бы идти со слоганом : " Желтая стрела, часть 2: похолодало."



страна: Корея Южная, США, Франция, Чехия 
режиссер: Пон Чжун Хо

Земля. Недалекое будущее. Семнадцать лет назад на планете произошла техногенная катастрофа. Там, где раньше росли леса и цвели сады, теперь лежат снег и лед. Жизнь сохранилась лишь в гигантском поезде, без остановки мчащемся по трансевразийской магистрали. В первых вагонах состава живет правящая элита, во множестве последних — простые люди. Жизнь в хвосте поезда напоминает концлагерь — болезни, нищета, беспредел надсмотрщиков. Но именно здесь из среды униженных и оскорбленных восстает человек, способный восстановить справедливость. Однако у каждой благородной идеи есть своя темная сторона, и любая революция пожирает своих детей.

Фильм основан на французском графическом романе 1984 года «Le Transperceneige» Жака Лоба и Жан-Марка Рошетта

----------

Поляков (13.04.2014)

----------


## Sadhak

Хмм, у Пелевина есть рассказ с таким же поездом... А ну да - "Желтая стрела" же... Странно.

----------


## Антон Федотов

Ну Пелевин тут притянут немного за уши, общее тольк место действия. "Сквозь снег" просто социальная сатира, если не обращать внимание на очевидные ляпы и глупости вполне можно посмотреть.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Сквозь снег" просто социальная сатира


офигенный шаблон высказывания, между прочим
"Матрица" - просто социальная сатира.
"Бегущий по лезвию бритвы" - просто социальная сатира.
"Терминатор" - просто социальная сатира.

Ну вообще, конечно, не без сатиры, чего уж там.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.04.2014)

----------


## Пласков

Та самая фантастика, которая имеет в основе своей драму, и иногда непонятно, чего в фильме больше. Об идее поезда, который мчится через пространство и является единственным местом, где живут люди, можно прочитать у Пелевина в "Желтой стреле". Классика конфликта: те, кто едет в хвосте, хотят жить хорошо и в начале поезда. Те, кто в начале поезда, свое место уступать всяким безродным не хотят. Отсюда - крестовый поход через все вагоны, чтобы… чтобы чего-нибудь добиться, а там уже посмотреть, что из этого выйдет. Сама идея поезда, движения, апокалиптического мира, - красивая, как и то, что можно из нее получить. Однако реализация начинает постепенно хромать - по мере продвижения героев к головному вагону - потом пытается выжить за счет месилова и крошилова в жанре боевик, а в финале и вообще рассыпается непонятно во что. На мой взгляд, больше всего запоминается по ходу действия не главный герой, а те, кто исполнял второстепенные роли и вообще появлялся на экране всего лишь на несколько минут. Главный герой вообще как-то умудрился превратиться в фон для мелких историй разных людей. И самые ярко окрашенные здесь - отрицательные персонажи. Им даже как-то сочувствуешь, несмотря на всю их омерзительность. Финал вызывает смех, потому что непонятно - то ли авторы попытались иронизировать и сами за кадром посмеялись собственной идиотской ванильности, то ли они всерьез, и тогда это вообще ни в какие ворота не лезет. Финал убил драму и напряжение в фильме и превратил ее в дешевый водевиль. Слишком идиотичны разбросанные по картины моменты, чтобы отрешиться от них, закрыть глаза, и попытаться просто воспринять ленту как есть. Послевкусие весьма так себе. А смотреть можно в большой компании, вполне - хотя бы посмеетесь.

----------

